# Getting paid by Brickman



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

Anybody having problems getting Brickman to pay for services done at Big Lots or Lowes?
They have problems with their IVR system and don't want to on up to it. Anybody other than me?


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Best of luck Shooters. I haven't done any work for them so I am of no help. Hate to hear of someone not getting paid though.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

FWIW we did a Lowes last year for another NSP, and getting the last one or 2 payments took a while, so it may not be a "Brickman" issue. They also broke their 3 season agreement with us after 1 season, needless to say I don't shop at Zlowes anymore, drive the extra to HD or smaller places. It is typical of these big box stores, Target pulled the same crap, not just with us, I'll do up a bid, says 3 season agreement, see a bid packet the same time following year.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Talk to your rep too.

We do year round work (no sweeping) for BFS, and we use the web-portal system where we can enter work times within 48 hours after service.

This way it's electronically documented, and I get to stay completely clear of the phone system that seems to be a pain.

...


----------



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

I finially stopped doing the Big Lots with past dues over three months. Two days later Brickman fired us on four Lowes where payment was not a problem. We got to love helping these people stay in business. I'll wind up writting off the $1800.00 on Brickman on the Big Lots. Got to let them know how much I appraciate what they did. I'am going to sue Big Lots in small claims court, just so they will know Brickman isn't taking care of business. Can't win the case but it surly will piss some people off.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Brickman is a bunch of non paying hacks. They are a joke.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Brickman is great to work with. 30-45 days no problem. BFS now that's another story.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Only Brickman I see around here are mostly landscapers that look like "off the raft illegals. "


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my god you mean BFS is not paying????.... how shocking....


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

sn95vert;1481132 said:


> Only Brickman I see around here are mostly landscapers that look like "off the raft illegals. "


Honestly, was your comment necessary?? How do you know that they are illegal immigrants?
Did you actually have the balls to ask them? It is odd for a minority to own a business?
or are you one of those closet racist that thinks that they should only be workers or labors.
And then go to taco bell and buy a burrito and taco.
All I'm saying, is you really need to think before you type on an open forum.
Your comment speaks volume of you character and childish mindset...


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Immigration had them cuffed and stuffed one day on my lunch break for not having green cards. I know this because the local LEO that was there was a friend of mine.

And btw, Im far from a racist and I hate Taco Bell.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Apparently CT isn't the only place that hires them

http://www.diggersrealm.com/mt/archives/002342.html

From an inside source...
I recently (2011) heard that Brinkman has been utilizing illegal immigrants from York, PA. They arrive at work 745am in two passenger vans. I also informed that the crew leaders are verbally abusive to the legal workers. If an employee needs to attend appointment for themselves or their family members they are fired. Then a few days later the crew leaders will call back the same employee (some return, some do not). Crew leaders have repeatively cause employees to have emotional breakdowns (threatening employees with their jobs, yelling at the employees, and cursing at the employees. The make their employees work 10 to 12 hours daily (Sunday thru Saturday). Crew leaders have refused to pay employees for work done. Crew leaders submit the hourly report before allowing employees to review the hours that they have written on the papers. Employees have questioned their hours when receiving their paychecks. Someone needs to investigate Brickman Landscaping. Going to the Human Resource is useless because they view all their employees as being discrentaled employees. When legal employees quit the crew leaders will brag and gloat that they force the employee to leave. CAN YOU SPELL THE WORD HARASSMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brickman was just convicted of defrauding the federal government among other clients. They were underbidding all their competitors, and then they weren't doing 1/2 of their contracted work. Duke Realty who was contracted for the Mark Center massive building on 395 was charged for work that was never completed. They didn't do 1000's of hours of work like they were contracted to do. My HOA had hired Brickman to do landscape services and they were doing the same crap. They never did soil tests as required by law, before putting down fertilizer, and they never put any signs out saying pesticides had been sprayed .... or they did not spray for pests, which is probably why a number of our trees are now diseased. Watch out for this company. They cut corners to make a profit. They're bid was 1/2 the price of some of their competitors.... no we know why.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

shooters480;1472745 said:


> Anybody having problems getting Brickman to pay for services done at Big Lots or Lowes?
> They have problems with their IVR system and don't want to on up to it. Anybody other than me?


When you talk about the IVR system are you talking about the checkin and checkout "on property" times? We just had to sign up with Service Channel to do some of our local maintenance on properties. They have an IVR system too and we are about to start using it.

Who is the IVR system you use through?


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

How about pulling up to a customers house and all of the workers but the one that speaks english bail off there mowers , drop there racks and shovels and run into the woods when they see you stop in front of the house ?
I wish I had been driving a black Ford Crown Vic instead of a Bright Red F-650 filled with mulch .
Bandit


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

sn95vert;1481199 said:


> Apparently CT isn't the only place that hires them
> 
> http://www.diggersrealm.com/mt/archives/002342.html
> 
> ...


When the Duke Properties went back up for bid a year or so ago I was asked to subcontract as a mowing comapny for a friend who was big enough to bid on it. He told me the same thing you said. That Duke Protery managers knew they were not getting services but still being billed for them. I also heard that one reason my buddy declined the bid process at the last minute was that there was a requirement that all shrubs be guaranteed for the 3 years . Maybe someone knows if that is actually true. If it is true can you imagine the hit they must have taken this summer with the record heat waves?
Steve


----------

